# Com-Pac Eclipse vs Catalina 22



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Any opinions on the pros and cons of these two boats? I'm 95% sold on the Eclipse, but the Catalina 22 MkII still has me interested... Both boats I'm looking at are about 2-3 years old and in great shape.

Pros of the Eclipse (to me):

* Easily rigged - less than 5 minutes
* Decent performance for multiple conditions
* Open transom, which will come in handy for our water-loving dog and coming into shallow areas to swim/relax.
* Great shallow draft for above, but with 5'2" centerboard for good performance.

Cons of Eclipse: 

* cockpit maybe too tight for 4 adults (for daysailing)
* narrow pathway to bow

Catalina Pros:

* tons of them around, so easy to service
* extra foot of beam for space, but will this negatively effect performance?
* easier for 4 adults to fit comfortable in the cockpit (?)
* overall a slightly bigger boat

Cons:

* performance? I've read some not so favorable reviews (as well as some positive ones too!)
* Slightly deeper draft on the centerboard model
* not as easy to rig/raise the mast as the Eclipse

I've seen both boats, but living up north I can't sail them now to try out their "feel".

Any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## saildork (Feb 20, 2007)

How do you plan to use the boat? I sail a Catalina 22, cruising and racing. I enjoy it immensely, and I realize it is neither a flat out racing machine, nor a heavy cruiser. It is well built for its intended purpose (basically a family low-priced, inland-water day-to-weekend pocket cruiser). It enjoys a large support base of fellow C22 sailors and, of course, a still-solvent manufacturer. Beyond that, I couldn't tell which is the better boat for you.

If you get the chance, sail on each of them, raise and lower the rig, etc. That will give you a better idea of which is the better choice for you.

Warm regards,

Pat


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I'll be using it primarily on larger, inland lakes and on Lake Michigan (both around Chicago and in the Traverse City area of Michigan where I spend two weeks each summer. There are four of us (two 18+ year old kids that still like to vacation with us!) plus a 40 lb dog. I'm not looking for a racer or a long-range cruiser - just something to enjoy a full day of sailing, relaxing, and the occasional overnight trip. Pat, how quickly and easily can you raise/rig the mast on your Catalina 22? Could one person do it? The Com-Pac obviously has a system designed with quick rigging in mind, but I'm wondering how the C-22 compares....

Thanks.


----------



## saildork (Feb 20, 2007)

aae,

Either boat will work for the kind of sailing you intend to do. Looking at the literature, the Eclipse has a much simpler method of raising the mast than the C22. 

On the C22, the mast is stepped directly on the deck. This means you must remove the boom and mainsail with it. The mast can be raised by one person alone using the same type of mast-raising system as the eclipse. Some guys are burly enough to just manually pull the mast up w/o additional help, but I use a ginpole and a 4:1 block and tackle. It's very easy. However, since the boom must then be attached, the mast-raising gear removed, and with two sets of lower shrouds (forward and afterward), the whole process probably takes 30 minutes for me. The first time you do it, it will probably take an hour.

Beyond that, it would certainly be easier to drag the dog aboard the Eclipse but if you are going to spend nights aboard, the C22 will give you a bit more breathing room.

For more info, recommend you visit the C22 National Sailing Association site, and link to other sites of C22 owners. Also, google c22 sailing videos to find any number of videos that show people raising the mast, sailing, doing other types of maintenance. Check out similar user sites for Compac yachts as well.

Don't know if this helps you much. Let me know.

Pat


----------



## saildork (Feb 20, 2007)

Head room might also be a consideration. The Catalina has a pop-top which allows me (5'9") to stand upright when we raise the top at anchor. I don't know if the Eclipse is so equipped. Could be an issue if you are spending more than a day on the boat.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Oct 7, 2008)

If you are going to trailer regularly; Eclipse.

If you are going to realistically keep it at a dock anyway; something larger than the C-22.


----------

